

Rm -r * - bdz
http://www.veen.com/jeff/archives/000899.html

======
Osiris
One virtue of recent version of Windows is that system files have ACLs tied to
"TrustedInstaller" and/or "System" so that even a user that's an Administrator
cannot delete the files. You literally have to hack a login as SYSTEM or take
ownership of the files. It's a big pain.

Also, don't most Linux distros have protections in place so that "*" skips
over ".", thus only deleting the contents of the current folder and not the
entire system?

------
lifeguard
Rm: command not found

